# how to connect a laptop to normal CRT TV with only RCA ports??



## Maxim88 (Mar 9, 2010)

Help Experts!!!

I have a normal TV that only has RCA ports (yellow, Red and White) and a laptop with only HDMI and VGA ports. How do I connect the laptop to the television?


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is an example of what you will need; a VGA to RCA adapter:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQ8wIwAA#ps-sellers

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Maxim88 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey thanks for the help TEktime......Pardon me for the lack of my hardware knowledge, but I have a VGA to 3 RGB cable,









http://tinypic.com/r/hvz47r/5
http://i39.tinypic.com/hvz47r.jpg
(Use anyone link)

How different is this from the item you are suggesting me???


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

No problem at all, that's what we are here for. 

Sorry, I copied the wrong adapter...
THIS is what you need (an example)

http://www.amazon.com/EFORCITY-VGA-S-Video-RCA-Adaptor/dp/B000P3UB24

The adapter that you currently have is to go from VGA to component input using - Red,Green,Blue (RGB), the three colors that make up all colors on the monitor's spectrum.
Next to a digital input, the component will offer the best quality for analog connections.

Since you don't have component inputs on your TV, the VGA to RCA converter is the way that you will get your video onto your TV, and it has a yellow connector on the opposite end, for the video input. The quality will suffer converting VGA to RCA video, but it will work.


----------



## Maxim88 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks a million Tektime, I 've ordered for the adaptor, and should receive it in two days or so. What do I do about the audio? 

And what can i do about the HDMI port on my laptop?? Heard it combines both audio and video, and delivers exquisite quality.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> And what can i do about the HDMI port on my laptop?? Heard it combines both audio and video, and delivers exquisite quality.


Yes it will - it is digital signal - BUT you will need a HDMI on the TV or a very expensive Digital to Analogue converter and will not get any better quality then the advice given

for sound the White and Red connectors are for sound stereo - red = right channel 
So on the laptop - i suspect the only output for audio is the headphone jack - so you need a headphone jack to RCA connector - common cable

In fact on the amazon link - you will see the audio cable - in "frequently bought together"


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

As a side note, I have ordered from eForcity, excellent delivery time! Not to mention, GREAT pricing.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

TekTime said:


> Sorry, I copied the wrong adapter...
> THIS is what you need (an example)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EFORCITY-VGA-S-Video-RCA-Adaptor/dp/B000P3UB24


The product description in your link includes this note:


> ***PLEASE NOTE***
> This cable does not add TV-output functionality. If your video card/controller doesn't already have this function, this cable WILL NOT WORK for connecting your VGA output to a TV input.
> Sometimes you will see "TV-OUT" printed near the port, but check your motherboard or video card documentation to be certain that your VGA port supports TV-out signal capability before purchasing!***


Maxim88 may be in for a very big disappointment if his laptop's VGA output does not support TV-OUT mode and there is a very good chance it does not.


----------



## Maxim88 (Mar 9, 2010)

cwwozniak said:


> The product description in your link includes this note:
> 
> Maxim88 may be in for a very big disappointment if his laptop's VGA output does not support TV-OUT mode and there is a very good chance it does not.


is there anyway i can determine whether my VGA output supports TV out mode??

and maybe this is the wrong thread and forum to post this question but wanted to know is there anyway I can record stuff runnibg on my television to my laptop or any other device. I have an L.G dvd player (DG9441C) and a tatasky set top box back( indian D2H service)


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You should assume it does not support TV out unless the computer owner's manual specifically states TV out is supported and has instructions on how to switch between VGA and TV outputs on the connector.

There is capture hardware available that will take incoming analog video and audio, digitize it and feed to into a computer's USB 2.0 or firewire port. The hardware usually comes with some type of software for editing the captured video and audio.


----------



## Maxim88 (Mar 9, 2010)

the laptops manual says that it does support tv-out. well, I guess we'll know when i receive the adapter. 
About the video capture device, is there nothing that i can do with a dvd burner??


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you mean, using a DVD recorder to circumvent the need for a capture card?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Maxim88 said:


> ... is there nothing that i can do with a dvd burner??


If you are talking about the typical DVD burner found in a desktop or laptop computer, the answer is , "no".

FWiW, I tried a Google search for the DG9441C model number you mentioned and the only web page found was this one on TSG.

EDIT: What is the exact brand and model number of the laptop? This is the first time I am hearing of one that can output television signals on the VGA port.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Since he mentionted "indian" --- I'm assuming that model may be special to India.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Pat_Sat - I have moved your post to here - and deleted your second post
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/912660-unable-get-composite-video-work.html
Please do not ask a question in an existing thread


----------

